# Bild erstellen und anzeigen lassen



## DonMarcoHH (6. Jul 2011)

Moin,

ich hab eigentlich ein simples Problem, finde aber die Lösung nicht.

Ich möchte innerhalb meines Servlets ein Bild erzeugen lassen (JFreeChart als JPG abspeichern) und dann innerhalb des JSP aufrufen.

Abgespeichert wird, wie folgt:

```
String chartViewer = "xyz.jpg";
File f = new File(chartViewer);
ChartUtilities.saveChartAsJPEG(f, chart, 500, 300);
```
Und geladen folgendermaßen:
[XML]<IMG src="xyz.jpg" />[/XML]

Aber wie stelle ich jetzt sicher, dass der Speicherort der gleiche Ort ist, wie der Aufrufort??? :rtfm:

Ich arbeite mit Eclipse und Tomcat 6.0


----------



## SlaterB (6. Jul 2011)

hast du kein Tutorial, irgendein Beispiel mit einem vorgegebenen Programm das dir sagt wo du ein beliebiges Beispielbild
grundsätzlich ablegen muss?
diesen Pfad musst du wissen, 'web_inf/ressources' habe ich im Ohr und liefert bei google auch Links, aber kann je nach Framework und Einstellungen ganz anders sein,

mit File, ../ und sonstigen Verzeichniswechseln kannst du dann vielleicht dorthin navigieren

-----

eine elegante andere Möglichkeit ist, Bilder-URLs auf ein Servlet zu mappen, 
dann hast du komplette Kontrolle von wo her Bilder geladen werden, evtl. auch Datenbank statt Festplatte oder direkt neu erzeugen,
frag mich aber nicht nach Details, bin aktuell nicht im Thema drin, nur die Idee genannt


----------



## DonMarcoHH (6. Jul 2011)

Mein Problem ist, dass die Ordnerstruktur in Eclipse scheinbar nicht die ist, die Tomcat dann bereitstellt. Wenn ich über das Servlet, wie auch die JSP einfach auf ./ gehe, komme ich zwar ins gleiche Verzeichnis, jedoch findet die JSP die Datei nicht, wenn  ich sie hart in den Quelltext codiere (zum Beispiel C:\test\xyz.jpg). Bei einem relativen Pfad findet er das Bild nicht...

Ich bin absolut verwirrt... Tutorials hab ich keine gefunden... :noe:würden mir aber sehr helfen...


----------



## SlaterB (6. Jul 2011)

ImageServlets sind erstaunlich viele zu finden, vielleicht gehst du diesen Weg
Creating Images in a Java Servlet - Code Beach
wobei dann noch das Mapping fehlt..,
direkt erzeugen oder von Festplatte laden, jedenfalls unabhängig von der Standard-Ressouren-Suche


komplette Web-Projekte habe ich auf die Schnelle nicht gesehen, besonders schwierig wenn du kein konkretes Framework wie JSF, Struts, Seam, Spring hast/ nennst,
du solltest dir irgendwas aussuchen, notfalls auch J2EE an sich, wie immer man das nennt, und irgendein 500 Seiten-Buch dazu durcharbeiten, 
da wird dann hoffentlich eine begleitende Gesamtanwendung dabei sein und alle Details angesprochen


----------



## DonMarcoHH (6. Jul 2011)

So... ich habs jetzt durch try&error rausgefunden. Das Bild einfach in jedes Verzeichnis kopiert und geschaut, ob die Seite korrekt geladen wird... 

Ja, ich werd wohl gen Spring gehen. Ich bin begeistert: Keine Ahnung von Webprogrammierung und dynamischen Websites (gerade mal dass was man in der Uni gelernt hat) und dann soll ich eine dynamische Darstellungsseite mit expandierenden/kollabierenden Liste, Tooltipps, dynamischen Grafiken und so weiter... :autsch:


----------

